# Mac Mini - Blinking Question Mark



## Peter121 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a Mac-Mini (10.4.8). From one day to the next, I shut down computer the night before and when I turned on the next day, all I saw on the screen was a blinking question mark inside a folder. I tried rebooting computer while holding down Option key (as recommended in manual) but no change. Unfortunately I don't know where the original start up disks etc. are either. I've read that the problem may be related to the system folder.
If anyone has any suggestions before taking it to a Mac tech., I would be greatly appreciative! Also, am I at risk of losing my files??

Thank you...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You got that blinking folder because it can't find the OS. It could be because there is something wrong with the OS, or the hard drive is bad. You need to find the disks that came with it, so that you can boot from them and see if the hard drive shows up. If it does, the OS needs to be reinstalled. If the drive does not, then you need a hard drive, and if that is the case, your data is most likely gone unless you pay big money for someone to get it off.


----------

